# Trimming Nails - Where does the quick end?



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I started trimming Yoshi's nails and noticed that the top part of the nail is reddish brown with what I assume is the quick dark red down the middle of the nail. The reddish brown color turns completely clear at the end of the nail, but the dark red line appears to go all the way to the end (even through the clear part). Do I trim the clear part or not since it looks like the quick goes all the way to the end? Does anyone have a link to something with detailed actual pictures?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you taken Yoshi to the vet for him first puppy visit? If not ask the vet to show you. Oh, and make sure you have septic powder on hand in case you do nick the quick. The first nail trimming can traumatize a puppy if you make a mistake. It would be worth it to have your vet demonstrate before you attempt it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I always trimmed Alex's nails but most of them were white so I could see the quick easily. With Charlie it is a different story. All his nails are black.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It's so cheap to have it done at the groomer, I just do that.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How to Trim Your Dog's Nails: Nail Trimming Tips & Essentials

I trim obi's nails myself. Try the above link- hope it helps!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The dark red line is most likely the quick. Are your puppy's nails long? Do you hear them on the hard floor? If so, that means they have not been trimmed in a long enough time that the quick has grown too. When you frequently trim nails, the quick recedes. If this is the case, you will have to 'tip' the tails every week until the quick recedes back far enough you can do a full nail trim. Clear nails are easy to trim since you can see the red line (quick). If you have some nails that are dark and you can't see the quick, slowly trim a tiny bit off at a time and then look at the cut end. If you see a dark dot in the center of the cut off end, you are close to the quick and need to stop. If you don't see a dark dot, then continue to trim just teeny tiny amounts off until you start to see the dark dot.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think the quick has just grown out on some of his nails since they haven't been trimmed enough. I trimmed the ones I could but will start taking him to the vet each week to get them trimmed back slowly so hopefully I can do them myself once the quick recedes.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

I love the dremel for my bigger dogs but Zsa Zsa is terrified of it. When I think about how much closer her face is to her toes than my doberman's is, I can understand it. Also, if she wiggles, I could catch her feet hair and definitely leave a bad impression. I'm having to relearn how to use the clippers.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am a nail trimming failure!! I was sure I was doing all the right stuff with Lilly and I think it really has to do with the fact that as a puppy you can do anything to them so I thought I was on the right track then I don't know what happened but now I have to just about hog tie her to get them cut and then she gives me the I hate you look so now I take her to the vet.
Daisy is just about at the same point but I am still working on her.

So I would say take a look at some training for nail clipping and start working on your pup and don't stop.


----------

